

Ask HN: let's do a startup website link party - ritonlajoie

Let's share our favorite links about startups ! I start with one that I use very usefull : http://answers.onstartups.com/
======
hrishimittal
<http://localhost>

(Seriously, this is probably going to be the crappiest day for signal to noise
ratio on HN. Time to get some work done.)

------
ScottWhigham
I don't really follow "startups" outside of HN. Guy K's alltop probably has
some links though.

